# Okay so I'm oblivious....



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

to what the heck is going on around me. I think its because I was conditioned that way from marriage.

I decided to take myself out to eat for Mothers day and I dont normallly or ever go into bars, but they had a band playing and a car show, and I was hungry. So I checked out the really sweet cars, went in order a hamburger and yes whynot...A BEER!! it help me choke it down with the lime. I had a nice day the band was great too. So after a couple of hours, I figured okay, better head back to the farm. Once I stood up, grab my purse, headed towards the door, then and only then...did men want me to stay and hang out, I have one foot out the door. And continued to proceed out the door. I never even noticed anyone paying attention to me. I have to admit, I am a little ol"fashion when it comes to talking to men. Or maybe I just forgot how, but flirting and drinking just seems so whoreish to me. I think a man should come up and talk to me if interested, not wait to say something as Im leaving. I dont know, this crap is just too hard. I must have a tat on my forehead, "Serious inquirers only", cause I watch loose women get all kinds of attention.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Who cares??,,,,Now let's hear more about the band!!!

Uh,,,,,,UhOh,,,,,,,,,:lookout:

ps...doubt a tattoo,,,might,,could be your holster loaded with poo.....


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Stay true to yourself Fowler. I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Tell us about the cars at the show!
This thread is worthless without pictures!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Nah Fowler. You're a beautiful woman, they were waiting for you to have beer goggles before they hit on you. Then you tried to escape. Where was your hanky?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comment laura, as far as beer goggles not gonna happen, Jello goggles maybe....LOL

Sorry no pics Brewswain, only in my head, it was nice to get out, felt a little out of place, I know a little about hotrods, I used to own a 52 chevy with a 4 barrel carb edelbrook headers and mantilfold, also my uncle refurbishes old cars into hot rods, but what do I know silly girls.....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel a song coming on.....for you LA...LOL
[youtube]QF1PbGLJz5c[/youtube]


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

:thumb:

That's a great song!(Gotta love a pedal Steel Guitar),,,I seldom pay much attention to the words of a song,,but,,,"It is what it is":sing:

Thanks,,

BTW,,,Did ya see my sheep thread?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope, I will have to check it out later, I'm headed home, got sheep of my own to tend too....LOL


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The way I figure it, Fowler, is that you had had a lot of attention being paid to you. You're attractive and intelligent and those guys were a lookin' for you to make eye contact and smile. It's that easy! Next time just look attentive to the people around you and smile.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I think a man should come up and talk to me if interested, not wait to say something as Im leaving.


Maybe he was trying to work up the courage? :hysterical:

Look, this is 2014 -- there's no need to be a blushing flower anymore. You CAN strike up a conversation yourself, you know! That doesn't mean you have to lead with, "Wanna see me naked?" ound:

So you're at a bar that's a having a car show, right? How 'bout saying something like, "Hey, are you the guy with that sweet Shelby Mustang [or whatever]?" Even if you know he's not, it's an opening. He can say, "Noooo..." and back away slowly, or he can bat the conversational ball back to you. Most times a couple more people will jump in, and you're off and running. Now there's a good time! 

If you can't bring yourself to open your mouth, at least smile and look approachable. I think decent men tend to be mildly terrified of women. The cads and players -- they really don't care, so they have nothing to lose. They'll hit on anything in a skirt! But the nice guys, they hang back a bit. Sometimes you have to help them out. Try it sometime; I promise it won't turn you into a "loose woman." ound:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe its just me. But coaching Fowler how to look, act, or be approachable in a bar scene is exactly the way to add more negative doo doo to her life. She did not go in for a date, she was hungry and wanted to listen to some tunes.

Yes, yes yes the loose women do get all the attention in a bar scene that is... that's why the guys are there to start with. 

Some of you will flame me for that statement, so be it, I stand by it that's my opinion. I would never date a bar fly, seriously i got stuff at home to do, bars are for those that have no life and no ambition. Now if Fowler was a regular at this bar i have no doubt you would be getting some attention, IF that's what you wanted. But from the posts I have read here you are not a "loose kind of gal", I can appreciate that. Plus, you got stuff at home to tend to. 

The reason you only got attention when you got ready to leave was not because they needed to get their "courage up", they were waiting for you to get sloppy trashed so you'd be an easy pickup. Seriously, lots of guys in bars are dogs, looking for the female dog. Then they wonder why after a short 2 week instant relationship that she acts like a female dog, and she wonders why he acts like a male dog!! Because they are both dogs! Duh.
.
If he needs "liquid courage" to talk to you how long do you think you would actually be interested in whatever he had to say. You are kinda of a free spirited brainiac. 

Fowler, girl from what i have seen, you have a lot to offer a good man. I promise those guys are out there, your lifestyle makes it a bit more challenging to find them but that's the best part, the one you do find will be a perfect fit for you. Your lifestyle filters out the rest and leaves only the best, remember it only takes one, but be ready when he crosses your path.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

"decent men are mildly terrified of women". 

Umm no we are not, not in the least. We are more selective. We don't chase those loose bar fly women because we don't want that. We don't "HIT ON" women. When we find what we want, make no mistake we introduce ourselves in a gentlemanly way that's respectable to you. Not a hit, a hello.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

doingitmyself said:


> Maybe its just me. But coaching Fowler how to look, act, or be approachable in a bar scene is exactly the way to add more negative doo doo to her life. She did not go in for a date, she was hungry and wanted to listen to some tunes.
> 
> Yes, yes yes the loose women do get all the attention in a bar scene that is... that's why the guys are there to start with.
> 
> ...


Wow....just wow! You make me wonder what kind of men you have seen in what kind of bars!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> Maybe he was trying to work up the courage? :hysterical:
> 
> Look, this is 2014 -- there's no need to be a blushing flower anymore. You CAN strike up a conversation yourself, you know! That doesn't mean you have to lead with, "Wanna see me naked?" ound:
> 
> ...



I'll have to say, if you aren't interested in staying single, Willow makes a good point. You have to be approachable. It doesn't have to be in a bar, but anywhere. If you walk around, scowling and looking at your feet, of course no one is going to approach you. Smile, make eye contact, chit chat...you might be pleasantly surprised by the outcome. Sometimes it's just nice to have a pleasant chit chat with a cute guy in the checkout lane or wherever Just because that chit chat may happen at a bar where you went to a car show doesn't automatically make you a "floozy" or "bar fly". Good grief.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm,,,well,,, a Good wardrobe malfunction,,,quite often draws attention,,,
and is a great conversation starter,,no matter where you are,,,

Yep,,,I suggest that to all girls,,I do,,,highly recommended,,,it is,,,Yep...Yep,,it is...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice ladies and gentlemen, Here's something you may not know, I am a people watcher, and very outgoing and outspoken....LOL...duh!!!....LOL. I watch how men react to the barfly, drunk, the girl looking for someone to take her home. I see the men watching them, and I laugh and smile the whole time, because it CRACKS me UP!!! and is very entertaining.
Its liquid courage, I also see the woman talking some guys head off and he's checking out the falling down dancing drunk. This is why I hate going to bars. But it was daytime and they had a band, carshow and people watching is fun.....LOL 
You have to be careful talking to men, that dont come up and talk to you. Somewhere there could be a wife or GF nearby and just an FYI....Women in Texas are very territorial ...LOL!!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

In this state, going to taverns and bars is more of a social thing. We watched a documentry about that and it said that the people who migrated here were from beer drinking countries.

Don't get me wrong, there are establishments and then there are "establishments". We all know the difference here at a young age.

I never thought anything of going to a bar or tavern alone. Usually, I had a darn good time chatting with both men and women. I've made some friendships that lasted years! Even met all three DH's in bars. Never had a incident with an overly zealous guy that I couldn't handle. I guess it's an attitude.

Fowler, just keep on going out and having a good time. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You know what's funny to me?....ST is like a bar. I watch men fall over the new or flirty girl, it's no different than real life. I recall Seedsaver and a few others. Yet they never flirt with the woman they state they want and there is a bunch of good women on here.. But if someone comes on ST, and plays dumb, or wants to show off their wardrobe, ST men flock to them and shower them with attention. Just an observation,..but it seems to me that men prefer helpless floozies? I could be wrong, or not....LOL!!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Helpless floozies! LOLOL :run: Have I and not known it?? LOLOL I suppose that's possible. gre:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> You know what's funny to me?....ST is like a bar. I watch men fall over the new or flirty girl, it's no different than real life. I recall Seedsaver and a few others. Yet they never flirt with the woman they state they want and there is a bunch of good women on here.. But if someone comes on ST, and plays dumb, or wants to show off their wardrobe, ST men flock to them and shower them with attention. Just an observation,..but it seems to me that men prefer helpless floozies? I could be wrong, or not....LOL!!!


Yeah, to a point. The helpless floozie (drama queen) shows up and some of the guys play attention for a short time and then it gets old and floozie wanders off. You see, chasing a floozie is easy recreation while they are scared poopless of rejection by the good women here. The women here have walked through fire and they're tough.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Fowler said:


> You know what's funny to me?....ST is like a bar. I watch men fall over the new or flirty girl, it's no different than real life. I recall Seedsaver and a few others. Yet they never flirt with the woman they state they want and there is a bunch of good women on here.. But if someone comes on ST, and plays dumb, or wants to show off their wardrobe, ST men flock to them and shower them with attention. Just an observation,..but it seems to me that men prefer helpless floozies? I could be wrong, or not....LOL!!!


And what is pathetic is a nice lady cheapening herself, showing her assets more then necessary in the pictures she posts, trying to get the attention the cool girl gets. I see this on another sight I waste time on.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I completely agree Ardie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Allen W said:


> And what is pathetic is a nice lady cheapening herself, showing her assets more then necessary in the pictures she posts, trying to get the attention the cool girl gets. I see this on another sight I waste time on.


Iffen she is a real lady, she wouldn't be showing her assets!


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> Iffen she is a real lady, she wouldn't be showing her assets!



wade-a-minit
How do we decide whether or not to hit on Fowler if she doesnt show us her picture?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey!, I wanna see some pictures?, Just a peek*, I'm lonely?-I Promise I won't show anyone?


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Twp.Tom said:


> Hey!, I wanna see some pictures?


thats a question?
this thread is worthless without pictures


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Fowler said:


> to what the heck is going on around me. I think its because I was conditioned that way from marriage.
> 
> I decided to take myself out to eat for Mothers day and I dont normallly or ever go into bars, but they had a band playing and a car show, and I was hungry. So I checked out the really sweet cars, went in order a hamburger and yes whynot...A BEER!! it help me choke it down with the lime. I had a nice day the band was great too. So after a couple of hours, I figured okay, better head back to the farm. Once I stood up, grab my purse, headed towards the door, then and only then...did men want me to stay and hang out, I have one foot out the door. And continued to proceed out the door. I never even noticed anyone paying attention to me. I have to admit, I am a little ol"fashion when it comes to talking to men. Or maybe I just forgot how, but flirting and drinking just seems so whoreish to me. I think a man should come up and talk to me if interested, not wait to say something as Im leaving. I dont know, this crap is just too hard. I must have a tat on my forehead, "Serious inquirers only", cause I watch loose women get all kinds of attention.


 .............I think a decent place to start a conversation is at the grocery store ! Most folks are sober while there , and they can't smoke and stink the place up , or constantly blow smoke in you face ! I personally , think a bar is the absolute worst place to meet someone you don't know . Bars are dark , you can't tell if someone has gum disease , or their klostomey(sp) bag just filled Up , lol ! Basic conversation without the fake comeon's are much more instructive , defining and revealing than sentences formed after a person's vocabulary reaches 10% saturation . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

brewswain said:


> wade-a-minit
> How do we decide whether or not to hit on Fowler if she doesnt show us her picture?


I bet she would rather just be said hello to and engaged in some light humor rather than a silly "hit on" line.:hammer: But if she does post a pic. I would look at it.:bandwagon:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

doingitmyself said:


> "decent men are mildly terrified of women".
> 
> Umm no we are not, not in the least. We are more selective. We don't chase those loose bar fly women because we don't want that. We don't "HIT ON" women. When we find what we want, make no mistake we introduce ourselves in a gentlemanly way that's respectable to you. Not a hit, a hello.


Ya know, it's been so long since I've sat in a bar (probably decades) that it's entirely possible I've forgotten how men behave in that context! ound:

In any case, I'm happy to hear that there are some brave ones out there! :cowboy:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Fowler said:


> You know what's funny to me?....ST is like a bar. I watch men fall over the new or flirty girl, it's no different than real life. I recall Seedsaver and a few others. Yet they never flirt with the woman they state they want and there is a bunch of good women on here.. But if someone comes on ST, and plays dumb, or wants to show off their wardrobe, ST men flock to them and shower them with attention. Just an observation,..but it seems to me that men prefer helpless floozies? I could be wrong, or not....LOL!!!


But knowing this... and I suspect I already know the answer... would you change anything about yourself? ound: I wouldn't change anything. About you. Or me.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Fowler's posted her pic before. She's a beautiful woman.

My take on why men and women don't meet and speak from experience, observation, and actually trying to get people together, is because men choke and women ARE oblivious.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> You know what's funny to me?....ST is like a bar. I watch men fall over the new or flirty girl, it's no different than real life. I recall Seedsaver and a few others. Yet they never flirt with the woman they state they want and there is a bunch of good women on here.. But if someone comes on ST, and plays dumb, or wants to show off their wardrobe, ST men flock to them and shower them with attention. Just an observation,..but it seems to me that men prefer helpless floozies? I could be wrong, or not....LOL!!!


Here's my take on it:

I think most men (good men for certain) want to make their woman happy. Or, perhaps more to the point, they want to feel confident that they can make her happy. I think few things are as painful to a man as disappointing his mate. Like, say, a wife has been asking her husband to put up a shelf or do some other minor task around the house, and he does it while she's away, to surprise her, but instead of smiling and thanking him, she says, "That's nice, honey, but what I really wanted was ..." 

OUCH! 

Also, if a woman has a lot of accomplishments of her own, a dude is going to be thinking, "Wow! How can I possibly impress HER?"

But when men see a woman who already seems pretty cheerful, and maybe she's a little helpless, too, they figure that one won't be too hard to please. They think, "I just might be up to the task ..."


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

A funny postscript to the above ... When I woke up this morning, there wasn't any coffee left to warm up for an eye-opener. I whimpered a bit and Numb obligingly got up and put on a pot, like he does whenever we run out. Then he went back to bed. 

A little while later, while I was noodling around on here, I heard him ask whether I'd gotten some of that coffee? I assured him I had.

"Was it everything you'd hoped it would be?" he asked.

:huh:

I assured him it was ...ound:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope after all Numb did for you this morning you took care of his noodle.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm trying to come up with a reply that will incorporate the word "stroganoff."

I think I need more coffee ... ound:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Good point willow, And if I had someone to have coffee with I'm sure I would make it for them too seeing I get up at 4. But I would save my whimpers and cuteness for when I need help unloading hay, or getting out of trouble from flinging sheep poo at them......LOL!!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Laura said:


> Fowler's posted her pic before. She's a beautiful woman.
> 
> My take on why men and women don't meet and speak from experience, observation, and actually trying to get people together, is because men choke and women ARE oblivious.


It reminds me of your first girl boy dance, girls on one side ...boys on the other side and no one is dancing. Till the crazy sheep girl :lookout: flings poo at the boys and creates a full blown poo fight, and its all fun and games till someone gets poo in their eye........:nono:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

How did I get on the noodle tread? I was checking out Fowler and then my 'puter jumped to the cooking thread, and Willow was giving instruction about pasta??? I swear electronics hate me.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> Iffen she is a real lady, she wouldn't be showing her assets!


That gets my attention. Not necessarily in a positive fashion if things are in danger of busting out. Leave something to the imagination. Less can be more. For me that's a turn off and I like window shopping. A nice smile is really all you should need. I don't mean one where I get to check out your gums. 

About the helpless floozie: There is definitely something about wounded birds. Unfortunately experience says it's often incurable.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

doingitmyself said:


> How did I get on the noodle tread? I was checking out Fowler and then my 'puter jumped to the cooking thread, and Willow was giving instruction about pasta??? I swear electronics hate me.


So you get distracted by shiney things too......LOL!!!:happy2:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> That gets my attention. Not necessarily in a positive fashion if things are in danger of busting out. Leave something to the imagination. Less can be more. For me that's a turn off and I like window shopping. A nice smile is really all you should need. I don't mean one where I get to check out your gums.
> 
> About the helpless floozie: There is definitely something about wounded birds. Unfortunately experience says it's often incurable.


I guess I have been independent and single too long, I have no one to play the wounded bird with. And when I do have company, such as sheep buyers, I end up wrangling the sheep myself, trimming their hooves giving them their going away shot, and getting them in their new owners crate or trailer. The women and men just look at me in shock. Maybe I should act more helpless and ask for help. I am just use to doing things myself. Guess that's a bad thing if I am intimidating men and women Jezzzzzzz :hair......LOL!!! I forgot how to be a girl.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> I bet she would rather just be said hello to and engaged in some light humor rather than a silly "hit on" line.:hammer: But if she does post a pic. I would look at it.:bandwagon:


Humor, Mr. doingit, it's intended as humor.
If she DID post her picture I would look at it too and I'm only 18 miles from Texas


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

A strategy for car events which works very well my intuitive DD showed me for meeting happy available men. Stroll down the pit line looking at cool cars and the groups of people with them. DD sticks her head in an engine compartment, "Hey Mom, look at this!" Okay, my head is in the engine compartment and I'm oohing and awing over chrome and rat solutions, I have their full attention.

I turn away from the men and talk to their women. This gives the men time to grab their Single Guy, give him a pep talk, a few opening lines and slingshot him next to me. Who I meet is a happy man with friends.

DD is brilliant and she loves classic muscle cars.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I guess I have been independent and single too long, I have no one to play the wounded bird with. And when I do have company, such as sheep buyers, I end up wrangling the sheep myself, trimming their hooves giving them their going away shot, and getting them in their new owners crate or trailer. The women and men just look at me in shock. Maybe I should act more helpless and ask for help. I am just use to doing things myself. Guess that's a bad thing if I am intimidating men and women Jezzzzzzz :hair......LOL!!! I forgot how to be a girl.


Fowler, you have nothing to apologize for. Stop that  Confidence and competence are beyond sexy. Got that?


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Laura said:


> .


ANY woman gets a lot of attention from me by simply saying , 'I like your car'. 
Thats all it takes.
All my cars are old meaning 1930s and 1950s. I do have a 1966 Chrysler convertible but rarely drive it because its too new to excite me.
This one is the most expensive Ford made in 1950 and is believed to be one of about 100 existing


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

For brewswain, doingit.....LOL!!!


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Fowler said:


> For brewswain, doingit.....LOL!!!


I am DEFINITELY in love! 
Pretty, long hair and a GREAT attitude!!

now, say the words, 'I like your car' and I will ask you to marry me


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

brewswain said:


> I am DEFINITELY in love!
> Pretty, long hair and a GREAT attitude!!
> 
> now, say the words, 'I like your car' and I will ask you to marry me


Yep! All that and her heart's in good shape too! You can tell by the tongue.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> I'm trying to come up with a reply that will incorporate the word *"stroganoff."*
> 
> I think I need more coffee ... ound:


Doesn't that have something to do with bulls when there's no cows handy?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I like.....Old chevy trucks, I use to have a 52 chevy 5 window, and a 66 karmann ghia, so yes I love old cars, especially hot rods.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> Yep! All that and her heart's in good shape too! You can tell by the tongue.


"Flings poo" What the..........:smack


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I like.....Old chevy trucks, I use to have a 52 chevy 5 window, and a 66 karmann ghia, so yes I love old cars, especially hot rods.


especially hotrods!! let me send you a picture of my 1931 Ford coupe!
or the 35 Ford pickup I built from the ground up
or the 39 that I have driven daily for 17 years or my 55 chevy gasser or some of the others I have


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> "Flings poo" What the..........:smack


 Would you rather I wrote looking at your picture made my tongue hard? This is a family site doncha know? :nana:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> Would you rather I wrote looking at your picture made my tongue hard? This is a family site doncha know? :nana:


tongue in cheek now :happy2:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Fowler said:


> I like.....Old chevy trucks, I use to have a 52 chevy 5 window, and a 66 karmann ghia, so yes I love old cars, especially hot rods.



I've had both a 51 Ford and a 51 Chevy pickup plus a VW bus.

WOW ! That's my little girl 30 years ago


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

brewswain said:


> Humor, Mr. doingit, it's intended as humor.
> If she DID post her picture I would look at it too and I'm only 18 miles from Texas


I know it was humor, and i was trying to be funny as well, mine did't work as well.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Psssttt, Fowler. Put the poo down and show up with PIE. Sheep turd pie doesn't count.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

18 miles away and your not holding her sheep for a pedicure??? You just aint right son. LOLOL seriously just kidding.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> 18 miles away and your not holding her sheep for a pedicure??? You just aint right son. LOLOL seriously just kidding.


yer ok
I'm only 18 miles from Texas but thats the border and shes 187 plus 18 miles away and enyway she's too young 
Thats always the problem, the pretty ones are always 100 miles away


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Darren and I are tongue mates....LOL!!!!!

Laura I only know how to make shepherds pie....LOL!!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

brewswain said:


> I am DEFINITELY in love!
> Pretty, long hair and a GREAT attitude!!
> 
> now, say the words, 'I like your car' and I will ask you to marry me


LOL see... if you were to say that to me, I'd write your name down in the "most likely touched in the head" column on my notepad.



...oh...no jello shots at the car show.........lol.

You should have had some Wild Turkey on the rocks...that will get that nasty beer taste out of your mouth. 

So...I feel the need to CALL YOU OUT FOWLER! *giggle*...I already know you are oblivious to all the men oogling you but scared out of their minds.....because I have witnessed it myself....and also witnessed you loudly protesting and calling everyone babies LOLOL.

However, I want to call you out on these observant people watching sessions you are claiming to be having. You mean to tell me the night we went out to the cowbow saloon and dance hall that you DID notice the man that was oggling me and you DID notice that I kept trying to move you over that way until FINALLY we were next to him and his buddies...and that you DID....notice he finally wiped the skank that was hanging on him so he could talk to me and then WANTED TO GO HOME RIGHT THEN ANYWAY??????

I thought it was all because you had decided you were only going to see the babies...but you are claiming to have all these people watching things and so...now...I should really be mad at you.......

......I could have shown that man a whole new world.......


LOL

I've got no advice but a lot of opinions you don't want to hear...well..that you haven't already heard anyway.

I seem to be having luck in the IT Department. But then again, I don't really want a boyfriend at this time. It would be nice...but...it's a lot of work and I have other things to concentrate on right now.

I have a good friend here and as it turns out she is one of the oblivious but yet apparently irresistible, "little cute defenseless things".....if only they knew her LOL.

She can pick up a guy without makeup, no shower for two days, looking raggedy as all hell in yoga pants, tank top between her car and the shopping carts at Aldi's. I've watched it happen. She has no idea how it happens. Men just line up for her....honestly.

However....over the last year.....it's the quality that wins out. The guys that want to "get with her"....really have nothing going on for them...and if they do.....house, job, car, investments, etc.....they just want a trophy.

I'm sticking with my weird IT nerds, they don't know how to be cagey like everyone else, everything's always on the table, there's no question in what's going on if anything does go on.....and they are becoming very good and actual solid friends of mine.

I'll take that. However....I had to get out there and find them...so...there have been many days of going to work without hardly any sleep because of volunteering and going to group meet ups, joined some IT related groups here and etc.....

So I guess...perhaps some farming groups and eventually you may run into a divorced guy or otherwise single guy. There are a lot of groups in my/your/our area on Meetup.com ...NO IT'S NOT A DATING SITE!!! LOL

You might get a few out of it though....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I was oblivious that someone was hitting on you, you should have said...shut the hell up and sit down...LOL sorry.

And the guy bumming my smokes was interested in the drama girl across the bar. And the buff guy we thought was gay, hooked up with some shy girl when it was last call. I dont want to be that "last call girl".....LOL!! I just cracked myself up!!

The older men looked like they were rode hard and were more interested in looking like pervs checking out young girls. Yes men checked me out, but none approached me. But needless to say the cherry jello shots were the bomb!!!

And I had a good time watching the mating rituals of drunk people.....LOL!!!


hahaha, and no one had the gonads to talk to the best women they will ever have the priviliage of meeting. I cant help it if I am vocal about there immaturity......LOL!!!! The one that says "challlenge"! will win.....LOL!!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Fowler said:


> I think Darren and I are tongue mates....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Laura I only know how to make shepherds pie....LOL!!!!



I'm making Shepherds pie for dinner tonight, do you put baked beans in yours ?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

They look more like milk duds...LOL!!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

WhyNot said:


> I have a good friend here and as it turns out she is one of the oblivious but yet apparently irresistible, "little cute defenseless things".....if only they knew her LOL.
> 
> She can pick up a guy without makeup, no shower for two days, looking raggedy as all hell in yoga pants, tank top between her car and the shopping carts at Aldi's. I've watched it happen. She has no idea how it happens. Men just line up for her....honestly.



I like yoga pant's


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Nah if I was really wanting to I would have told you to sit down and shut up.....wasn't wanting to do a training session anyway. LMAO

Yes.....we want the ones that walk straight up to us and say, "Challenge accepted!"....


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

WhyNot said:


> Nah if I was really wanting to I would have told you to sit down and shut up.....wasn't wanting to do a training session anyway. LMAO
> 
> Yes.....we want the ones that walk straight up to us and say, "Challenge accepted!"....


Very few will say that. They will almost say it then choke, retreat, approach, stutter, retreat, act like a spazz monkey, say stupid stuff....When you approach, they get a look of fear and loathing, which isn't what it appears, it's actually an adrenalin burst they interpret as attraction....Then they decide to "play it cool" which looks like totally disinterested arrogance....We can let our perceptions sour our mood or we can laugh, either way our perceptions can be very wrong. With this level of miscues, is it any wonder men stick with the sure thing barfly even though they want a REAL relationship?

I don't care for bars, but I like cars. Talk to the women. If they offer you refreshments, the Crew is moving the Single Guy to you. They're standing behind him to make sure he doesn't choke.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Laura said:


> is it any wonder men stick with the sure thing barfly even though they want a REAL relationship?


Nope. No surprise. I just prefer them with more.... b----- charisma...and they are out there, I met an IT Lobbyist just the other day by chance at a bar and grill I was having a telecom meeting at...he just walked right up to me and introduced himself as I was coming out of the restroom. I said, "whatever it is, I'm not buying." He laughed....we laughed a lot for the next several hours. When he gets back from D.C next week, we are having dinner and going to the drive in 

That said, about three weeks ago at the same bar and grill I was waiting for a group networking meeting to start so was having dinner at the bar beforehand. Two gentlemen about mid 40's were eyeing me...one was starting to get up the nerve to speak to me...said a couple of things, I laughed...they laughed...then I asked them a question and they answered and laughed...thought this was going to work into something. Then they just clammed up LOL. Guess they run out of wit? I dunno. Too bad though...the one was pretty good lookin. 

The strong, silent, shy type is cute but ultimately doesn't work well with me personally...we end up getting into something then suddenly I'm "bossy" even though he never shares his ideas and input, etc. You can only say, "I don't know" or "I don't care" so many times before I'll just walk away...because at that point, neither do I.

Besides all that, I'd rather take the small handful of people that just think I'm "fascinating". And I think they are too.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Awesome WhyNot! Yes, love the men who aren't afraid of the Pirate Queen and can step up!


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

WhyNot said:


> LOL see... if you were to say that to me, I'd write your name down in the "most likely touched in the head" column on my notepad.


Thank you Thank you
I try hard and its nice to get a little recognition


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> hahaha, and no one had the gonads to talk to the best women they will ever have the priviliage of meeting.


Oh noez! Why does this remind me of ... ?









[YOUTUBE]zLAmxoX_P8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha Ha.....nice willow. Never thought of it like that....LOL!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Doesn't have the gonoids, or they are spitting, sputtering, choking, spazzing monkeys, saying stupid stuff... Sounds like some of you need to change where your trolling for men at and spend some time around sincere men that know exactly what they want and are actively looking to find that.

Its true good men are hard to find... good women are just as rare.

Men do not do any of the above stuff mentioned above. Key word ladies is men, not punk, drunk, player, loser, ladies man, deadbeat, jobless, or momma's boy. Those are the guys you are describing above. The bar is about the only place guys like that can "score". The alcohol some of the women drink makes the lame lines and BS sound like poetry to some women. So after hooking up with a guy that why are they surprised when they turn out to be duds?? Put dumb in, get dumb out.

Biggest thing i have noticed is many women want the bad boy, and party guy (instead of the steady, get it done guy) until they get so ravaged, beat down, and traveled they suddenly want a good guy to settle down with. By that time they are such a challenge even to have a conversation with because of the doodoo they have been through that's its just not worth the time needed to invest into them to show them all guys are not like that. That has been largely my experience.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd like to go out and get lucky with some hawt drunk chick...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

doingitmyself said:


> Doesn't have the gonoids, or they are spitting, sputtering, choking, spazzing monkeys, saying stupid stuff... Sounds like some of you need to change where your trolling for men at and spend some time around sincere men that know exactly what they want and are actively looking to find that.
> 
> Its true good men are hard to find... good women are just as rare.
> 
> ...


So tell us where the Real Men are. Yes, I know a few and I know where I met them. No, I don't go to bars trolling for pick up artists or to get drunk. I go because that's the only place to hang out in town when I drop my kid off for church.  Most people have their fingers and noses glued to their techno-gadgets so it's almost a chore to be there.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

L.A. said:


> Hmmm,,,well,,, a Good wardrobe malfunction,,,quite often draws attention,,,
> and is a great conversation starter,,no matter where you are,,,
> 
> Yep,,,I suggest that to all girls,,I do,,,highly recommended,,,it is,,,Yep...Yep,,it is...


Danged right. Nothin' says "howdy do?" like an exposed nipple. You're either in it to win it, or you ain't.:buds:


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Fowler said:


> I like.....Old chevy trucks, I use to have a 52 chevy 5 window, and a 66 karmann ghia, so yes I love old cars, especially hot rods.


My dad rolled a ghia off a cliff "cause it wouldn't run", and Ma had a fit when she found out. I can build a 383 so strong that your britches will be a half a mile away before you know you're in motion.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Laura said:


> So tell us where the Real Men are. Yes, I know a few and I know where I met them. No, I don't go to bars trolling for pick up artists or to get drunk. I go because that's the only place to hang out in town when I drop my kid off for church.  Most people have their fingers and noses glued to their techno-gadgets so it's almost a chore to be there.


Gosh, I'd love to take you to our local tavern! We go there once a week for lunch to catch upon the news. everyone chats with everyone--old friend or stranger We laugh a lot! No off color stuff if there are children around and the owner flirts with all the women!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Danged right. Nothin' says "howdy do?" like an exposed nipple.


Mine usually say, "Dang! It's chilly in here ..." ound:


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> Mine usually say, "Dang! It's chilly in here ..." ound:


 Pressed into a situation, I've been known to warm one up. I ain't a boob man, but I'll hit a dare like it owes me money. Try it two times and you'll be birthing our next child.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Ask somebody, you untouchable thang.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm a little long in the tooth to be birthing anyone's love child, Swampy. ound:

I suppose it would be biologically possible, but at my age, it'd probably kill me!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

A P.S. to the above: Right after posting that, I glanced at the news, and noticed that one of the headlines is that Michelle Duggar is hoping to conceive a 20th baby. 

She is my age. 

Speechless ...!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> A P.S. to the above: Right after posting that, I glanced at the news, and noticed that one of the headlines is that Michelle Duggar is hoping to conceive a 20th baby.
> 
> She is my age.
> 
> Speechless ...!


Well, I hope that while the doctors are in that area, they take a few stitches!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I planted tomatoes yesterday and no drunk chicks showed up ?

I haven't been in a bar except to get dinner/lunch in 20 years. I'm kinda out of touch, but doingitmyself's plan just seems like so much work. 

I wish I could grow a date, I'm good at growing things. I'd eat the new smell out of it.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> Well, I hope that while the doctors are in that area, they take a few stitches!


I believe the clinical term for that procedure is the "honeymoon stitch"! ound:


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> A P.S. to the above: Right after posting that, I glanced at the news, and noticed that one of the headlines is that Michelle Duggar is hoping to conceive a 20th baby.
> 
> She is my age.
> 
> Speechless ...!


 See? It's never too late to give up hope.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> I believe the clinical term for that procedure is the "honeymoon stitch"! ound:


Nobody ever complained about too many stitches.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

After 19 kids, I'd expect it might require a whole spool of thread ...:hysterical:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> After 19 kids, I'd expect it might require a whole spool of thread ...:hysterical:


Do you know why umbilical cords are only *this* long? So the kids don't hit the floor. God's perfect plan for bungee jumping. 

I loved Nurse Nancy. I didn't push my babies out, I laughed them out!


----------

